# Forge World Chaos Dwarfs



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been looking through the Warhammer forge goodies, and clicked on the sculptor's page (Steve Whitehead) and saw this:



> Steve is one of the talented Warhammer Forge sculpting team, and is responsible for the Marienburg Land Ship's crew and the Manann's Blades upgrade kits. *Steve is currently working on exciting projects for our forthcoming range of Chaos Dwarfs*.


EDIT: I thought there were no pics but I have just been corrected.
Here: http://s4.invisionfree.com/cotec/ar/t7385.htm

Does anyone know the release date?


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Dude, you're several months behind. They've shown us an entire range of models for Warhammer Forge's Chaos Dwarfs, just do a search.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Whitehorn said:


> Dude, you're several months behind. They've shown us an entire range of models for Warhammer Forge's Chaos Dwarfs, just do a search.


Oh sorry. I just found them on a random website- I generally only check the FW website- Here are the pics anyway:

http://s4.invisionfree.com/cotec/ar/t7385.htm


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. sorry that your slightly behind there. Still nice to have the pics somewhere together though.

That... and I don't remember seeing these Chaos Dwarf gunners before... :











Damn you for being Forge World and hence will cost a fortune for an army! I just hope they get Dogs of War type rules so I can run them with my ogres.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

wow, i didn't know about this...looks like im gonna be ill be waiting for these before start warhammer.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

If an answer has been posted elsewhere sorry guys but does anyone know the release date for new chaos dwarves?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

None known yet that I know of... but I'm guessing within the next few months as they're meant to tie in with the first Warhammer Forge book. The book is meant to be out come July.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

well, that makes a lot of sense launching around the same time. Wonder how they will contrast/compliment existing races especially with the 8th edition changes. Which I seem to be one of the few that like 8th. I have had some time away from the game tho so they could probably put a timer on it like chess and I'd still like it (this would be a terrible idea as I'm sadly quite a slow player)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

July period.

The rules will be as up to date as possible. The army as with all other Forge World rules will not be OTT, instead, indicative of their abilities without needing the pick and mix style special rules so favoured by Games Workshop.


----------

